# Watering 1 time per week for new seeds



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

When should I water 1 time per week, 1 inch for a new seeded lawn?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Never. You should most likely be watering at least once per day with a newly seeded lawn. If you only water once per week, your grass will die, if it germinates at all.

Edit: OK, I totally misunderstood what you were asking, haha. I'd say once all the seed has been fully germinated for a couple weeks and you've mowed a few times. There's no concrete answer for this type of question, though. You'll just need to regularly monitor your new grass and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

The age of my lawn is 4 weeks, and I mowed them for the first time last week when their age was 3 weeks. But the leaves of the grass are still thin, can I start putting 1 inch of water one day a week or I have to water daily.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would slowly reduce the frequency, while increasing the amount applied. Change to every other day or every third day and continue adjusting as needed.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

I have some bare patches that I want to fill, what about watering in this case? Keeping the new seeds moist (which means watering 4 times daily in this hot summer) will affect the entire lawn water amount. What should I do in this case?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Manual/Hand-watering would be best in that case, if you can do it. Otherwise you could set up a hose timer + sprinkler.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If one or two sprinklers can get the area I'd use a hose timer.


----------

